# Decals



## Marve (May 12, 2017)

I want to make my own decals on my Canon inkjet. As I understand they need to be sealed before putting in the water. What is the best to use ?


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Marve said:


> I want to make my own decals on my Canon inkjet. As I understand they need to be sealed before putting in the water. What is the best to use ?


If you get the Testors decal set it will come with a can of spray seal to use which I think is just a can of Testors Dull Coat.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Microscale makes "Liquid Decal Film" that you just paint over your inkjet printed decals.

And Microscale's Micro Sol and Micro Set will work OK with it to make your home made decals 'snuggle' down on uneven surfaces

Alien


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I've had good luck with the Testors Decal sealer. It's definitely not Dull Coat as it leaves a gloss finish like most regular decals. You can buy it separately, too.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I've been printing my own decals for several years now. I wish I didn't scrap my old Epson printers because they use to print very nice decals.....

Well I wasn't able to make nice decals with my Canon MG5320 . The first times, I was printing with aftermarket cartridges. I bought the original Canon cartridges, same results. A total mess. 

Then I bought a Brother (MFC-J4750W) inkjet, same mess. Then I went back to Epson (Workforce WF-2750), I previously owned 2 Epson inkjet printer that used to print super nice decals. Anyhow, my WF-2750 prints on decal sheets but the result isn't super nice. So now I'm planning to try an HP inkjet printer. I am using the Testor decal sheets. 

I've tried several things like following Testor recommendations. Then I applied Testor dullcoat on the decal sheet before printing, I've used several printing settings to try to solve my issues. It was starting to cost me an arm and a leg of Testor decal sheets..... Dammit...

So do not scrap your printer (especially Epson with aftermarket ink, you will scrap it if you're not using their own ink) if it prints nice decals. Keep it preciously even just for printing decals.

Anybody that bought an inkjet printer lately that actually prints nice decals with Testor sheets? If so, what's your printer model?


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

f1steph said:


> same results. A total mess.


maybe be more specific we can help identify the problem? Most decal papers require printer to be set to 'Transparency' which gives ink more time to dry on paper.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I though the Transparency setting had to be enable on laser printer. I'll try that on my ink jet. Got to print two 1966 Batman logo for my Batcopter pretty soon.... Thanks


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

The last lot of decal paper I purchased was Testors 9203T.
The pack contains 8.5x5.5" sheets. Three each of clear and white sheets.
The sheets have some sort of coating on them that is slightly sticky. This seems to trap the inkjet ink on the decal film very nicely.
You set your printer to plain paper and the quality you would use to print on standard paper. I was very pleased with the results and the ink dried very quickly.
A coat of Micromark Liquid Decal Film and my decals were ready to be cut out and applied.

Alien


----------

